# Tiny is a fo' mo' legend!



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

so it seems that some time yesterday afternoon the dogs ransacked the room which the hammy hams live in and i thought the boys have been eaten....

well one (the poorly one) was found fairly quickly under the table looking a bit shell shocked and in need of water and now 7 hours later (t's been over 30 hours since it happened but i didn't know until 5 this evening) that Tiny has turned up DOWNSTAIRS (yes he's navigated all the way down stairs) the whole long length of the house away from the staircase and under an arm chair. he made a quick dash to the outside world before i managed to grab him and he has been safely reunited with his bumchum Titchy


MY DOGS ARENT HAMSTER KILLERS, SO PROUD

AND WHAT A LEGEND TINY IS FOR SURVIVING SUCH AN ORDEAL :dita::dita::dita::dita::dita::dita::dita:

sorry it's been quite an evening  and then


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless glad they are ok


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

me too was terrified for a good few hours last night


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i would be aswell, I dont trust my dogs as far as i could throw them (not at all lol!) 

mine would eat my rodents given the chance


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would probably trust Bella, definately trust Henrick but the cats would eat a rodent given half the chance, having said that Ive had a mouse loose in the house for a week before I found her safe and well, glad your lot made it too


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

we dont trust them either, if we'e not in the door is closed but i think tomorrow Stark is going to take a trip to B&Q and go buy a lock so she can;t do it again. those butter wouldn't melt eyes are def plotting to take over the world and Trouble is her muscle woman sidekick


----------

